# Info on Vanderbilt Area Needed



## Ranger Ray (Mar 2, 2003)

Please PM me if willing to talk. Thanks.


----------



## CHUCK n BUCK (Apr 6, 2004)

What kind of info are you looking for? I've fished the area quite a bit.

Not to highjack your thread or anything but does anyone know if the Pickerel Lake Campground has opened back up? It was closed down last summer.


----------



## Nork (Apr 29, 2009)

Yes, Pickeral Lake campground is open again. My brother stayed there this past weekend.


----------



## Jimbos (Nov 21, 2000)

CHUCK n BUCK said:


> What kind of info are you looking for? I've fished the area quite a bit.
> 
> Not to highjack your thread or anything but does anyone know if the Pickerel Lake Campground has opened back up? It was closed down last summer.



Camp Pet-O-Sega?

http://www.emmetcounty.org/petosega/


Yup


----------



## CHUCK n BUCK (Apr 6, 2004)

No this is a different lake. Located near Vanderbilt.


----------



## walleyedude (Feb 7, 2011)

CHUCK n BUCK said:


> What kind of info are you looking for? I've fished the area quite a bit.
> 
> Not to highjack your thread or anything but does anyone know if the Pickerel Lake Campground has opened back up? It was closed down last summer.


I don't recall it being closed last summer but two summers ago it was closed the whole year. It is wide open right now. If you camp in a trailer be careful because there are HUGE rocks that line each camp site. I prefer camping at the tubes.


----------



## Ranger Ray (Mar 2, 2003)

Wow, pretty crazy weekend up there. Wednesday we arived right after the big storm. Couldn't get to the first state campground because of the number of trees down. Had to cut a few ourselves to end up where we did. Couldnt have made that one either if it wasn't for someone else cutting ahead of us. Must have been one heck of a storm. Talked to a couple county road workers Thursday and we had to follow them down a few roads so they could clear the trees before us. They said the rain was from 2 to 5" depending on location. The rivers were rocking and with the 40 degree change in temp, the fish weren't, at least not the big boys. The camping was fun though. Bring your bug spray, because with all this water the mosquitoes are out of control. Those little noseeums were bad to. :help::lol:


----------



## Jimbos (Nov 21, 2000)

It monsooned in Petoskey, the ruts in my driveway look a foot deep.


----------



## fishinDon (May 23, 2002)

Ranger Ray said:


> Wow, pretty crazy weekend up there. Wednesday we arived right after the big storm. Couldn't get to the first state campground because of the number of trees down. Had to cut a few ourselves to end up where we did. Couldnt have made that one either if it wasn't for someone else cutting ahead of us. Must have been one heck of a storm. Talked to a couple county road workers Thursday and we had to follow them down a few roads so they could clear the trees before us. They said the rain was from 2 to 5" depending on location. The rivers were rocking and with the 40 degree change in temp, the fish weren't, at least not the big boys. The camping was fun though. Bring your bug spray, because with all this water the mosquitoes are out of control. Those little noseeums were bad to. :help::lol:


Too bad about the timing on your trip with the rain Ray. I suppose you've been on enough fishing trips to know that it happens and just enjoy it for the adventure that it is. 

Don


----------

